# Should I drop my nock point?



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello! I am trying to set my truth 2 back up and was wondering if my nock point should be lowered so that my arrow lines up with my berger holes? When I tyed my nocks on I tried to eyeball level, but now I that I have a vice and some levels, I noticed I was way off. The arrow is perfectly level now, but as you can see, now way a bit higher than the berger holes. Does that even matter?


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Can you lower your rest so the arrow is in line with the berger holes then re-set the nock point?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

It is a bit high, but if shooting well and no sight/sighting problems it's your decision.
Rule, was or is, center of arrow shaft should not be above top of berger hole. So where between too low, clearance of the shelf, and too high there is a sweet spot. I don't think I have ever truly found that sweet spot, just spots where everything came together.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

from the way it looks, you should be getting some serious nock low flight


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

ats said:


> from the way it looks, you should be getting some serious nock low flight


why would that be? He says his arrow is level. Today's bows have fairly straight nock travel, meaning the string is taken up equally on either end of the bow and center of the string is not the center of the berger hole.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Shoot it thru paper to see how the holes tear. My Truth 2 is set up slightly nock high to get a good tear and good arrow flight. Each setup is slightly different.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> why would that be? He says his arrow is level. Today's bows have fairly straight nock travel, meaning the string is taken up equally on either end of the bow and center of the string is not the center of the berger hole.



its just doesn't look level to me. Maybe its an optical illusion, but it looks pretty nock low in relation to the shelf and the berger holes


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

*nock point*

What i see is a low nock point.Just my opinion.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Being difficult to tell with just a low resolution, fraction of the bow, it _looks_ like, in relation to the shelf, the rest is high, and/or the nock is low.


----------



## tinnocker (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm with you fellars.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

the way i set mine is, set the rest were you want it , were it can be moved up or down some. then use a bow square to set your nock this will get your nock perfectly square with the rest, then when you paper tune , move your rest up or down or in and out what ever it needs, imo this is the only way to get it right


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

The important thing is to get the bow tuned well, which involves much more than worrying too much about getting the arrow exactly over the center of the Berger hole. The world's not going to end if you're a milimeter high or low of that hole.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

shoot it thru paper and see what it tells you...........
I have seen a few bows that will shoot perfect bullet holes looking just like that.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

For no more trouble than it's worth, I would lower the nocking point and rest to get the arrow level or slightly lower than the center of the berger holes. This will make the bow tune better and give better performance. This helps keep the peep lower as well which makes it better when setting your sights.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the responses. I tore my pectoral muscles, so have been gone a few days. In the meantime, I did lower my nock point and will repost so pics later. 

I planned to put the nock at the mid-point of the points of tangent coming off my cam, but noticed that point was so low that my fobs would contact the riser shelf upon release and that my arrow rest wouldn't quit get that low anyway. Thus, I just set it where the arrow was level just slightly below center of the berger holes. Again, I will post pics when I get home. 

By the way, I almost forgot!!!!! I am new to setting up bows and noticed my string level is not level, when my riser shelf level is. I know it's due to the idler wheel being smaller than the cam and thus creating a slight angle. Thus, which should I go by before leveling my arrow - the riser shelf level or the string level? Sorry if that sounds confusing.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

string


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are still going by the first pic you posted you need to either "raise" your nock, or "lower" your rest. If you are have trouble using the levels, go pickup a bow square and save yourself a bunch of trial and error.


----------

